# Leyland plugs



## fredD

Hi guys, new here and good to meet you all.

This might be a silly question but i have a Leyland 384 and wondered if any one can tell me if this tractor has heater plugs fitted, i have looked all over and there is nothing that would say there is ie heater wiring etc. its a 1972 model and a great starter but i would be shocked if an engine of this age had no pre heating. 

Thanks

Fred d


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Fred! Does it have a pre heat spot in the ignition switch? It could have an intake heater, but I'm unsure if they did that back then as I always thought they did it with just the recent direct injection engines. Might check the intake manifold for signs of a heater. You also need to give us a few pictures of your machine!


----------



## rsmith335

We have a 1990's Case back hoe, great starter, no nothing, just key and it's a turbo. All you need to get her started is a good battery.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

My 990 has started up even in below zero without the intake heater, however I still will use the heater whenever it's below zero believing that it makes for less wear and tear on the engine. It does hammer away when you start it up when it's that cold without the heater and the plug heater unplugged. I never heard of a diesel without a heater of some sort, but I suppose if the manufacturer figures the engine will reside in say Cuba......Who knows.


----------



## owner21

In my Leyland (around 90 PH ) was one fire plug in manifold. No like usually 4 glow plugs (one under piston).I hope You know what I mean


----------



## speedbuff

no factory glow plugs if one is installed it will be into the back of the head and hard to see .I will have a cold start button on the minimec injector pump thats all .T


----------



## speedbuff

no factory glow plugs if one is installed it will be into the back of the head and hard to see .I will have a cold start button on the minimec injector pump thats all .They are a great cold starter .Most here in canada have an block heater installed inline of heater hoses . Love these tractors


----------



## owner21

Hi The place where I live is Poland cold pole... So I had heater in Us Mercedes 100MB . In attached files build of Fire plug- maybe its useful..


----------



## country Gent

Hay FRED D. I have a 1972 154 Leyland 4 cyl. diesel. It has GLO PLUGS right by the injectors on the right side of the head. The switch should have a setting for the glow plugs or a separate switch for them. My 154 I believe had a position turning the key counter clockwise with a indicator light wired througha timer. This tractor was a project tractor when a got, and still is. Came with a front end loader with a trip bucket. I am changing the wireing system. Going to have a separate momentary push button switch for the glow plugs, conventional key start switch. My engine shut down is manua lfuel shutoff. Are you on the other side of the pond??


----------



## speedbuff

Sorry I stand corrected the lightweight or 154 uses glow plugs and a resistor to the piugs to knock the voltage down to about 9 volts if stock .These are no longer available I believe .The middleweights which I was referring to do not have a glow plug although a flame start was optional equiptment on middle weight .This plug actually starts a fire in the intake manifold .If you have one dont use ether in combination with the flame start the results can be really bad !


----------



## country Gent

speedbuff. That is why I am redoing my electrical on my 154. Glow plugs ara still available on the internet. Bought a set awhile ago. I believe they were for a Case application. I do not have the info in front of me. Use a Chrysler product ignition resistor. Cheap!


----------



## speedbuff

Are there many 154's or 235 or 302 leylands in your neck of the woods ? I have been looking quite some time for a 235 or 302 model possibly even a 154 or little nuffield maybe you have some leeds ?I have a 2100 804 272 462 and 262


----------



## country Gent

speedbuff said:


> Are there many 154's or 235 or 302 leylands in your neck of the woods ? I have been looking quite some time for a 235 or 302 model possibly even a 154 or little nuffield maybe you have some leeds ?I have a 2100 804 272 462 and 262


 Just came across my 154 by chance and the cost was somthing I could not refuse. It had been sitting a couple of years, as it had a glow plug and rusted freeze plug issue. It is fitted with a ML front loader with a trip bucket. Still hoping to get back on it and use it. Has been a "round tuit" project. My avatar has been taking up my time, but it is done. Next either the Leyland or my 41 JD "B". I have not seen another 154 other then the TX area and internet friends.


----------



## speedbuff

Could you post a pic?


----------



## musicman9016

Leyland 255, 262, 270 and 282 don't have any glo plugs


----------



## speedbuff

some of the later models like the 282 had a flame start installed from the factory its like a glow plug in the intake system used to ignite diesel fuel and heater the intake air.Never saw it pre synchro


----------

